# Hot chick pees in my front seat...



## zennappi (Aug 3, 2016)

Picked up this unbelievably hot chick, stone cold sober. We're talking and it's late at night and dark. I let her bump drake and she's got it somewhat loud but I don't mind since I listen to drake. Anyway, it's a 45 minute trip and somewhere in the trip this girl completely peed, like drained her bladder into my front seat. After the trip she finds me on facebook, messages me and tells me she hopes I enjoy her scent and that she left it for me.

Lol like what in the world.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

zennappi said:


> Picked up this unbelievably hot chick, stone cold sober. We're talking and it's late at night and dark. I let her bump drake and she's got it somewhat loud but I don't mind since I listen to drake. Anyway, it's a 45 minute trip and somewhere in the trip this girl completely peed, like drained her bladder into my front seat. After the trip she finds me on facebook, messages me and tells me she hopes I enjoy her scent and that she left it for me.
> 
> Lol like what in the world.


Take a picture of your seat and a screenshot of that FB post, then submit a request for a cleaning fee. You'll want to get that taken care of ASAP.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

She's disturbed.
And yeah get your cleaning fee.
P.S. She wasn't sober. She was on a different drug than alcohol.
Sober people don't do things like that.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm having a hard time believing this one. You didn't smell it or hear anything before she got out? How did she find you on FB? Uber only gives out our first names.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Right, this one doesn't pass the sniff test.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> Right, this one doesn't pass the sniff test.


Well played sir.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

I'd be more apt to believe your story if you posted pics of the stain and the FB message.


----------



## RoadKook (Aug 30, 2016)

PEEUBER! 

You heard it here first


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Dating rituals seem strange these days. So you two gonna hook up or what?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

People here are so desperate for attention.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

She marked her territory


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

zennappi said:


> Picked up this unbelievably hot chick, stone cold sober. We're talking and it's late at night and dark. I let her bump drake and she's got it somewhat loud but I don't mind since I listen to drake. Anyway, it's a 45 minute trip and somewhere in the trip this girl completely peed, like drained her bladder into my front seat. After the trip she finds me on facebook, messages me and tells me she hopes I enjoy her scent and that she left it for me.
> 
> Lol like what in the world.


Do you keep a sub under the seat for when girls want to bump it loud? If so, that's probably not urine.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

JimS said:


> People here are so desperate for attention.


I know what you mean. Just because I drove 5 Playboy Playmates last week and they're all still staying at my house doesn't mean I have to post it on here. Like I'm really going to tell the forum that these 5 hot babes have been doing all my housework naked and cooking dinner every night. It's not like I'm going to post of the kinky things the tall blonde one likes doing. Or post about the girl on girl shower scene that I get to come home to after work every night. No, I would just post something to the affect that I have family in town and you won't be hearing from me for a couple weeks.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Golden showers are the best.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

The real question is, do you enjoy the smell?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Drunk girl pee doesn't smell if they drank mixed drinks.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dirtylee said:


> Drunk girl pee doesn't smell if they drank mixed drinks.


Well I don't drink so I can't really say for sure...but that sounds unlikely to me.

However, assuming it's true, how does one come about such knowledge?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well I don't drink so I can't really say for sure...but that sounds unlikely to me.
> 
> However, assuming it's true, how does one come about such knowledge?


Late night driving.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I could write a 200 page book about this.......

(with illustrations)

NO, not scratch n' sniff.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dirtylee said:


> Late night driving.


But do you have a statistically significant sample size to make that statement?

I mean, we're talking 2 groups. Hot and non hot girls who pee. And divided into groups of those who drank mixed drinks vs other beverages.

Plus you need to know what they drank, meaning you ask them at some point in the trip.

Just how many girls have peed in your car?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Car, bed, couch all the same. Morning pee is the worst.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But do you have a statistically significant sample size to make that statement?
> 
> I mean, we're talking 2 groups. Hot and non hot girls who pee. And divided into groups of those who drank mixed drinks vs other beverages.
> 
> ...


Best post of the thread.
Suggesting. Proper control group for empirical data


----------



## Canada647 (Sep 4, 2015)

Any person that is healthy and properly hydrated doesn't have bad smelling urine. Has nothing to do with physical Appearance. If your pee stinks I suggest you see a doctor quick. Some people like golden showers; I'm not included in that group but apparently to some it's an experience worth sharing; just like how some vampires like to suck blood; among other things.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

zennappi said:


> Picked up this unbelievably hot chick, stone cold sober. We're talking and it's late at night and dark. I let her bump drake and she's got it somewhat loud but I don't mind since I listen to drake. Anyway, it's a 45 minute trip and somewhere in the trip this girl completely peed, like drained her bladder into my front seat. After the trip she finds me on facebook, messages me and tells me she hopes I enjoy her scent and that she left it for me.
> 
> Lol like what in the world.


Great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

seems legit.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Late night driving.


Should of said PhD in Aroma Differentiation of Bodily Fluids from John Hopkins.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

PTUber said:


> I'm having a hard time believing this one. You didn't smell it or hear anything before she got out? How did she find you on FB? Uber only gives out our first names.


Maybe they exchanged their names during the ride. You know it happens right. I haven't done it but others have.

Also not all pee smell.

I don't know what you mean by hearing? Her fart? Loll.. The music was loud and cloth seats absorb liquid.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just how many girls have peed in your car?


See, I think this very reminiscent of an article in Cosmopolitan Magazine years ago.

This was a short-lived trend, but it had it's day in the sun. 
Supposedly you could tell a girl was really into a guy if she peed in his car. 
It was her way of letting him know she wanted to go steady.
Now, if I recall correctly the seat would remain 'as-is' for the duration of the courtship.
If he cleaned it up or removed her markings, it was a signal that the relationship was over.

Back to Cosmo, this trend fizzled out that same summer and the next year
it was something else. Girls just sent a card instead. Much more simple and sanitary.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> See, I think this very reminiscent of an article in Cosmopolitan Magazine years ago.
> 
> This was a short-lived trend, but it had it's day in the sun.
> Supposedly you could tell a girl was really into a guy if she peed in his car.
> ...


I think I saw the same topic being discussed on The Sally Jessie Raphael Show years back, or it might of been Oprah. What happened to when your woman would just leave deep scratches in your back to mark her territory?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> See, I think this very reminiscent of an article in Cosmopolitan Magazine years ago.
> 
> This was a short-lived trend, but it had it's day in the sun.
> Supposedly you could tell a girl was really into a guy if she peed in his car.
> ...


What I'm saying, dating rituals are getting way complicated these days. Used to be a gurl would simply beeyatch slap any 'ho that looks at her man wrong. The universe was in balance. Sigh.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I think I saw the same topic being discussed on The Sally Jessie Raphael Show years back, or it might of been Oprah. What happened to when your woman would just leave deep scratches in your back to mark her territory?


You are correct, sir ! I'll never forget the time Geraldo Rivera opened up Al Capone's vault and even though it was empty,
it was discovered that sometime around the late 1930's a jilted former lover of the famed mob boss had peed in there.
She just peed and locked the safe. No notes or other identification. Just pee. Maybe that's where all the loot went ?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> What I'm saying, dating rituals are getting way complicated these days. Used to be a gurl would simply beeyatch slap any 'ho that looks at her man wrong. The universe was in balance. Sigh.


It was rumored that Rosalynn Carter was the first woman to utter the phrase, "step off, biatch...and leave my man alone.."
However, President Carter said he was only lusting after these women in his heart, as he told Playboy Magazine in a 1976 interview.

Rumored or not, it is a documented fact that the president's brother, Billy would call up 1600 Pennsylvania Ave
and fart into the telephone when the switchboard operator would answer. He once got a date this way.
The girl said, "...Hey, you _sound_ kinda cute !"


----------



## Pugs (May 23, 2015)

Best thread this forum ever had


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> It was rumored that Rosalynn Carter was the first woman to utter the phrase, "step off, biatch...and leave my man alone.."
> However, President Carter said he was only lusting after these women in his heart, as he told Playboy Magazine in a 1976 interview.
> 
> Rumored or not, it is a documented fact that the president's brother, Billy would call up 1600 Pennsylvania Ave
> ...


God I hope this is a true story. Either way, you are a true American Patriot. Lmfao.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> See, I think this very reminiscent of an article in Cosmopolitan Magazine years ago.
> 
> This was a short-lived trend, but it had it's day in the sun.
> Supposedly you could tell a girl was really into a guy if she peed in his car.
> ...


I call BS.
This was never a trend.
Citation needed.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Women do mark their territory.

http://guysurvivalguide.com/thrive/...nintentionally-signaling-her-interest-in-you/


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Disgusting if true...
A absolutely disgusting person.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

EX_ said:


> Disgusting if true...
> A absolutely disgusting person.


I hear this every time i check my voicemail.
....different voices, same thing tho, " You're disgusting ! Call me, please...."


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I call BS.
> This was never a trend.
> Citation needed.


I call B.S. too. (Brook Shields) 

She never answers though. Maybe I should use a payphone. 
Do they still have payphones ? Damn caller ID.

Well, even if it was a short-lived trend, maybe it will make a comeback.
I'm trying to drive careful these days, so I don't have any citations.


----------



## calmman (Jul 8, 2016)

squirted


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

This guy must have a pee fetish!!


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> I call B.S. too. (Brook Shields)
> 
> She never answers though. Maybe I should use a payphone.
> Do they still have payphones ? Damn caller ID.
> ...


You crack me up like no other, brother!! Keep posting.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

LOL wow! You guys have all the fun


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Instyle said:


> LOL wow! You guys have all the fun


Watersports fans (and spectators). Even Michael Phelps, with all his gold medals
can seldom match the wet n' wild fun we all enjoy, here on UberPeople.net. Yay ! 

BTW: He peed on the plane seat cushion on the way back from Rio. Everybody's doing it now !


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Three pages and counting and it's all about pee-pee.....

I think I smell a featured thread in the works 

*sniff *sniff


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Three pages and counting and it's all about pee-pee.....
> 
> I think I smell a featured thread in the works
> 
> *sniff *sniff


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Canada647 said:


> Any person that is healthy and properly hydrated doesn't have bad smelling urine. If your pee stinks I suggest you see a doctor quick.


Or quit eating so much asparagus.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

No library is complete without this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> No library is complete without this.


I have met gushers& squirters,also fake squirters.
Screamers,bighters,scratchers,deranged and insane.

I have never had a woman pee on my car seat before.

Ever.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> No library is complete without this.


It " Depends".


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

zennappi said:


> Picked up this unbelievably hot chick, stone cold sober. We're talking and it's late at night and dark. I let her bump drake and she's got it somewhat loud but I don't mind since I listen to drake. Anyway, it's a 45 minute trip and somewhere in the trip this girl completely peed, like drained her bladder into my front seat. After the trip she finds me on facebook, messages me and tells me she hopes I enjoy her scent and that she left it for me.
> 
> Lol like what in the world.


Me thinks you might have either a good sense of humor or a fetish (or both) LOL


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I have met gushers& squirters,also fake squirters.
> Screamers,bighters,scratchers,deranged and insane.
> 
> I have never had a woman pee on my car seat before.
> ...


I hate fake squirters. Absolutely will have none of it.
Either you let me have it with both barrels or you keep it to yourself.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> It " Depends".


Oh great, you just gave drivers another "perk" to give out to their pax. I can see it now, would you care for water, a mint or how about a pair of Depends for the long ride home? Drivers getting pissed cause pax only gave 3 stars for wrong size bladder control underwear.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I was going to tell you all about this hot chic that
likes to do some of these things we're discussing here,
but I decided to recant the story, as I find her offensive.

Ok, that's not entirely true....

She IS offensive, but I don't personally think that she is.
I know others do, however and I could never take her anywhere
except maybe a strip club or an adult bookstore...or a crack house....

Anyway, I'll hold on to this juicy little story until I either get a ping from her
and have a legitimate rideshare story to share about her obnoxious ass, or
until she does something that's not so damn nasty... may have to wait a while.

I promise it will be about pee pee. Scouts honor.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> I was going to tell you all about this hot chic that
> likes to do some of these things we're discussing here,
> but I decided to recant the story, as I find her offensive.
> 
> ...


" I don't recall"-Ronald Reagan


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I have met gushers& squirters,also fake squirters.
> Screamers,bighters,scratchers,deranged and insane.
> 
> I have never had a woman pee on my car seat before.
> ...


Well you're just not living brother!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> It " Depends".


GROAN.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Oh great, you just gave drivers another "perk" to give out to their pax. I can see it now, would you care for water, a mint or how about a pair of Depends for the long ride home? Drivers getting pissed cause pax only gave 3 stars for wrong size bladder control underwear.


Ya know as the baby boomer set ages...this is not an outrageous idea.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> I was going to tell you all about this hot chic that
> likes to do some of these things we're discussing here,
> but I decided to recant the story, as I find her offensive.
> 
> ...


I used to believe I was the most twisted soul here. I bow in your honor and relinquish the title Sir. Well Done!


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I used to believe I was the most twisted soul here. I bow in your honor and relinquish the title Sir. Well Done!


I'm honored. Many thanks.

 <-----They aren't quite sure what to do when people bow.
I only taught them what to do if they bend over. Little confused, poor bastards...

...and now a word from our sponsors...

We appreciate your business. From our family to yours.
~~since 1865 the best buggery money can buy~~

We now return to our regularly scheduled thread:

Hot chic pees in my front seat. Carry on...


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Or quit eating so much asparagus.


Yea, healthy renal system be damned. Asparagus pee would be the end for that car seat


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

zennappi said:


> Picked up this unbelievably hot chick, stone cold sober. We're talking and it's late at night and dark. I let her bump drake and she's got it somewhat loud but I don't mind since I listen to drake. Anyway, it's a 45 minute trip and somewhere in the trip this girl completely peed, like drained her bladder into my front seat. After the trip she finds me on facebook, messages me and tells me she hopes I enjoy her scent and that she left it for me.
> 
> Lol like what in the world.


ohh bro, I luve this, turns me on..


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Three pages and counting and it's all about pee-pee.....
> 
> I think I smell a featured thread in the works
> 
> *sniff *sniff


Well, not yet a Featured thread, it has made it to the Most Replied list.
Coming in on the countdown at number 2 (tee-hee-hee )

lookie here:


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Pax frequently ask me about my past experiences. My favorite response is a piss story, especially if they are sitting on it. I even throw in "it didn't stink so I let it air dry"


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Pax frequently ask me about my past experiences. My favorite response is a piss story, especially if they are sitting on it. I even throw in "it didn't stink so I let it air dry"


I get many inquiries about vomit. What about puke ? I don't even want to talk about puke.
Shut up about puke. They want to know if they're sitting in a puke car. No ! No puke, okay ?

If the questions were about pee, I really feel I could express more of my true feelings......
I'll even discuss an ever-so-slight discharge that got past the panty liner. I'm flexible like that.
Like a sommelier who holds up a glass of wine as he describes the character of his grapes....

Wow, glad that didn't get weird.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Adventures in Uptown. 
I'm really starting to wonder, how many pee just a little. Maybe moisten the seat a bit but not really soak it.


----------

